# Pure or mixed... you decide.



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I put this pictures because he is at a shelter now, but if he is found to be at least 90% GSD, then the rescue I got Dakota from will pull him. I am going tomorrow to see him and make an assessment. What is your find?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15280016?rvp=1

I have more pics from an email I received about him. Also, what should I be looking for? As far as defining characteristics, what would scream I'm not a GSD?


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

PB maybe? It looks like it to me.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

it looks as tho the shelter does not list him as a mix. he is stated to be "german shepherd dog". ???


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Nothing about him screams I'm not a full blooded GSD. Looks like very much Mien Luther did at 2, long body, straight back, 2 dots over the eyes, bat on his chest.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

He looks pb to me! He's not even listed as a mix.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I ask because I will be the one to make the decision and my history with GSDs only runs 3 months. And a Rottie rescue came and looked at him and said they thought he had some of that in him.... so...


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

He sure looks like a purebred. Body shape, ear shape. Everything looks purebred. Don't let the lightness in his tan markings fool you into thinking he is a mix.

He actually looks a great deal like my Jackson.
Sheilah


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshine And a Rottie rescue came and looked at him and said they thought he had some of that in him.... so...


Wow. I don't see that at all.
Sheilah


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He looks from East lines to me. Just because he has the eyebrows, they see rottie??? Very handsome boy!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Well I feel better about making the assessment tomorrow. It just feels weird. If I say yes he is pure, he gets out of the shelter, if I say no, he stays. Granted i'm looking at other things like temperament and behavior as well.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

I say pure GSD .Sorry I have a dog aggressive rescue or I would help.JUST have to say the discussion on this dog -whether pure enough for rescue disturbing.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Rottie? Seriously? Maybe they are desperate for a dog or just want him. LoL J/K. 

He looks pb to me. Maayayyyybe mixed with husky or something, but close to a pb Shepherd.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I will let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

Def PB to me also. Rottie...I don't think so! Hope everything goes well tomorrow he is a handsome guy!


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks PB to me. My girl has eyebrows too and I know she is PB.

He is handsome.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

"Maverick is very intelligent and is a quick learner."
GSD. :-D
I had a Rottie. This is not that. Might be a little something else... cattle dogish? 
I think 90% GSD is not far-fetched.


----------



## mysablegsd (Aug 7, 2009)

Purebred. I don't see Rottie at all.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice free stack in the picture.
I'd say he's pb. 
Very stocky build like my Palla. He's a bit on the heavy side and that might be throwing off peoples judgement.
I know my Palla is pb but since she's put on extra wieght she looks more like a pork chop then a GSD.


----------



## KittyKat (Nov 19, 2009)

hi







If he isn't pure I think he is at least 90%.... which I'm thinking much more than that. Very handsome boy, I hope he finds a good home.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't see any signs of other breeds, so I would say purebred.

If you gave that dog typical saddleback markings it'd probably be obvious.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks PB to me


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think someone from the Rottie rescue is just ignorant about other breeds and thinks GSD's come in the "black and tan saddle" variety and nothing else. 

If he's mixed with something else, I certainly wouldn't guess it!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't see anything but GSD: rear view looks like my Conor - hope he gets out for Christmas!

____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Looks pure GSD to me also.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

He looks like a beautiful, pb bi-color to me too.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto's Dad has the dots and the bat on his chest too. Xander is darker (more red than tan) but there's no denying his east german-ness
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/485240.html


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Purebred!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So. i went to see Maverick today and he was a sweetie. Likes to jump up to say hi, very friendly. If he is mixed with something it can't be much of anything. 

Here were my findings-->
Ears: Pointy, but more to the side, almost like a husky.
Body: Built like a tank, very long, seemed almost short for his body length
Feet: Mammoth paws (might be younger than 2 yrs)
Coat: double coated, but softer on his back than what I would think for a shepherd. I haven't handled that many though.
Tail: Definite otter tail, typical of GSD.
Muzzle: long, but not as tapered or as long as Kodas.
Eyes: clear dark brown.

Some of the traits seem more husky to me? Do these just happen to share the same traits?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I was referring to the nose, the coat, and the ears.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I've seen a lot of GSD/husky mixes, even owned one, and I do not see any resemblance to this dog at all. Nothing about him looks to me to indicate a mix of any type. PB faded bi-color GSD. Structure (and color) would indicate probably from American lines.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Did you get to hear him bark? When I used to do shelter pulls, it was something I'd listen to if there was any question about the dog being full blooded. A husky will have a much different tone than a GSD - not that all GSDs sound a like but mixes usually have a slightly different tone to their bark. Maybe it's me, 20 years with a musician gave me a pretty decent ear for tones.

As far as the coat being soft, both my east german boys were double coated but not coarse like my west germans. Otto is very silky smooth on his back, as Luther was.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Owning two huskies and having owned others in the past I do not see Husky. I see GSD and nothing else. Many people see a dog marked like him and think he is mixed with a Rott simply because that is the coat pattern that is common for Rotts.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqMany people see a dog marked like him and think he is mixed with a Rott simply because that is the coat pattern that is common for Rotts.


exactly. I had a dog who looked almost exactly like that. He was a shelter pull. His paperwork from his orginal owner turn in sheet said German Shepherd. Someone had writen MIX in a different pen and handwriting. I was never 100% sure. Many people thought he was Rott-n-Shepherd, I never did. Walked like an east german barked like an east german etc


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Ha ha. He was very vocal. lol. And I would assume it was a GSD bark.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Purebred....most shelter people are so used to mixed breeds, they automatically lable dogs mixed if they are not "classic" - ie black saddle tans - in appearance - I have seen PB black GSDs listed as lab mixes....sad....

Good luck with this boy! He needs a home for Christmas!

Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Another vote for PB here. 

I don't see husky or rottie in him


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The softness of the fur on his back-- could it be that he is a young dog and is still losing his puppy coat?


----------



## Aidan (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks pure bred to me but i'm not an expert. He's very handsome.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i conclude this boy is exactly 91% GSD








looks like he's got a place in the rescue


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that he will be brought into the rescue as soon as a Foster opens up. This could be as soon, or as late as January. I will be helping this guy get to his new home. He may even be staying the night. And you all know what that means!








Pictures!!! Definitely looking forward to helping this guy!!


----------

